# Has anyone used a portage company?



## kirstymindbodysoul (2 mo ago)

My husband and I will be moving to France soon (we know all about the residency permits etc so that's not the issue). I work remotely now for a UK company from home and want to continue to work for them and they'd like me to continue to work for them too. 

I understand I have three options... 

1. My UK company sorts out the payroll / PAYE / tax etc
2. I set up as a Contractor in France and bill the company I work for in the UK 
3. Use a portage company

My employer aren't keen to do the payroll option and pay my taxes etc as we are not Not for Profit organisation and don't have the funds. Therefore I was leaning towards the Contractor option when I have the residency.

However, I would like a bit of info on the portage idea, but have no idea where to start. Has anyone used one? Can I pay them to sort out my payments or does it have to go through the employer? Are they really expensive?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Even for-profit employers are rarely thrilled about going with a French payroll, since the employer's portion of the payroll taxes (i.e. social insurances) is quite a bit more expensive in France than in the UK.

As a contractor in France there are a couple of potential hiccups - technically you may run into problems if your "employer" is your only "customer" and you are clearly working for them (i.e. you are not able to set your own conditions of employment, like working hours, etc.). Also, make sure you negotiate your pay rate to take into account the taxes and social insurances that you'll be paying out of what you bill your "employer." Take a look at the "micro entreprise" conditions before you agree to your billing rates (if you are going the AE/micro entreprise route) or consider what's involved if you go with a single person entity (like an EURL). 

In the portage arrangement, you become basically an employee of the portage company. They pay you net of taxes and social insurances, and then handle payment of those to the French authorities. They bill your "employer" directly and they take a percentage of the billing rate for handling those charges.


----------



## EuroTrash (Sep 3, 2013)

There are lots of portage salarial company websites where you can do a simulation of your take home, eg





Simulation de rémunération pour les travailleurs indépendants et freelance - Challenge & Co - Société de Portage


calcul et simulation de rémunération pour les travailleurs indépendants, freelance




www.challengeandco.com




or








Simulation


Réalisez une Simulation 100% Fiable de vos Revenus en Portage Salarial avec le Simulateur Portageo et Bénéficiez d'une Offre Exceptionnelle.




www.portageo.fr


----------

